# Insightful interview with Misshattan



## Matt P (Jan 8, 2015)

Hello all,

I do a podcast about storytelling and just interviewed the well-known photographer Natalie Amrossi, AKA "Misshattan", whose photos of New York City have gained her more than 200,000 followers on Instagram. She was working a desk job, but her Instagram popularity encouraged her to become a full-time photographer. Fascinating story, and I thought the board would appreciate it ... enjoy!

PODCAST EPISODE #24: Natalie Amrossi, @Misshattan - TELLING THE STORY


----------

